# Sabine Lake Fishing Trip



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Captain Marty is a licensed USCG OUPV captain. I fish Sabine Lake with live bait. The fishing is starting to pick up. If interested in a half day trip call me at 713.703.1431. Prices are:

$200 for one person
$300 for two
$350 for three.

Let's Go Fishing!!


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

So we would be splitting $300 ??? when??


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

The trout fishing should starting picking up in a couple of weeks. The flounder are starting to migrate back from the gulf and the redfishing is great now. If interested in a trip call me at 713.703.1431.

Let's go fishing!!


----------



## Fish fur (Oct 11, 2012)

jtbailey said:


> So we would be splitting $300 ??? when??


I think he is the guide,but if you interested I'll be willing to split it with you


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Sabine Lake Fishing Guide*

The fishing is going to be great after this next front. I've been catching limits of reds (5 per person in LA) ever time I go fishing. Trout are starting to move into the shallow and the flounder are migrating back into the bayous. If interested in a trip call Captain Marty at 713-703-1431.


----------

